# [INSTALL] Intel Xeon, openMosix, zimno mi w nogi ...

## tuniek

No dobra.  :Smile: 

Albo ja albo on. 

Profesor się uparł, Profesorom się nie odmawia.

Zakupione sztuk dwa komputery: Intel Xeon /dwuprocesorówki HT/

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      :                   Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 3000.236

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 3

siblings        : 2

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl cid cx16 xtpr

bogomips        : 5996.54

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 128

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

....

/razy cztery oczywiście/

```

Ma być openMosix na nich.

Pomyślałem: "co ja superbohater nie zrobie z tego bajkowego wymarzonego wypieszczonego klastra opartego na Gentoo?" 

No i się zabrałem.

W pierwszej wersji pojechałem z install-a x86 /stage3/

Efekt:

openMosix "działa":  oba komputery się widzą, SMP działa,  migrują procesy /openmosixtest/ i nawet wszystko jest okj do czasu kiedy potrzebuję zainstalować jakiekolwiek oprogramowanie - przy emergowaniu czegokolwiek dostaję krzaki ... 

o tu je opisałem: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-414166.html

dodatkowo, czego nie opisałem wcześniej przy długo działających testach klastra jakiekolwiek systemowe polecenie wisi / top  ps  ping  / wpisuje ... i zero odpowiedzi .. pomaga jedynie ctrl+c ... 

dzieje sie tak niezależnie od tego czy próbuję to przy włączonym/wyłączaonym demonie mosix-a 

Wiedziony :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_INTEL_XEON_WITH_EM64T_Optimizations

i sugestiami na forum ...  dochodzę do wniosku że dałem ciała i zaczynam instalację z amd64 ... 

wszystko jest elegancko .. cpuinfo wrzuciłem na górze postu ... widać różnice w stosunku do x86 ... 

dochodzę do momentu wyboru jajca ... 

i ...

```

 emerge -pv openmosix-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "openmosix-sources" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/openmosix-sources-2.4.30-r3 (masked by: -* keyword)

- sys-kernel/openmosix-sources-2.4.24-r10 (masked by: package.mask, -* keyword)

# Konstantin Arkhipov <voxus@gentoo.org> (14 Jul 2005)

# Masked for security reasons.

- sys-kernel/openmosix-sources-2.4.26-r1 (masked by: package.mask, -* keyword)

- sys-kernel/openmosix-sources-2.6.12.577 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

# Konstantin Arkhipov <voxus@gentoo.org> (15 Apr 2005)

# Masked until arrival of userland tools. At least.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

i ... w tym momencie zimno mi w nogi bo tak mnie temat wciągnął że zapomniałem o skarpetach ... 

zamaskowane powiada ... no ładnie ... to co mam jechać z niestabilnego ? 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS nie pomaga ... 

mam olać ściągnąć źródła i robić dalej ? 

założyć skarpety ... i udawać przed Psorem że sobie wmówił te klastry ?  :Smile: 

troche mnie to drażni bo przeca to nie jest amd64 tylko Intel ..  to co domyślny profil zmienić ? 

no poważnie nie wiem ... 

może jestem misiem z małym rozumkiem ...  :Smile: 

A tak w ogóle to post jest oczywiście pretekstem tylko, żeby wam złożyć życzenia noworoczne ... Oczywiście jeśli w waszym światopoglądzie mieści sie obchodzenie sylwestra :>  :Razz:  /bo w moim się nie mieści  :Smile:  / 

Dobra nie paplam już bo mnie zabanują  :Smile: 

Jakiś pomysł ?  :Smile: 

/można po mnie jechać  :Smile:  otwarcie przyznaję się do elementarnych braków jeśli idzie o wiedzę informatyczną  :Smile:  /

----------

## fotografik12

może stage 1?

----------

## damjanek

a czy 

```
echo "sys-kernel/openmosix-sources" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

 nie załatwia sprawy?

----------

## tuniek

Nie załatwia ....  :Sad: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

Z odmaskowaniem tych zrodel to, sa one hard masked w portage.

Zaplotkuj sobie sekcje

```

eyeore profiles # cat /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask |grep openmosix

#<=sys-kernel/openmosix-sources-2.4.30

eyeore eyeore # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -pv sys-kernel/openmosix-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/openmosix-sources-2.4.30-r3  USE="build -doc symlink" 30,406 kB

Total size of downloads: 30,406 kB

```

Acha zapomnij o EMT64 aka nocona - to raczej nie ma prawa dzialac. Openmosix i Mosix stabilne są dla i386,i686

x86_64 - moze sie sypac, momo ze jest takie info, ze Moshe portuje juz na 2.6

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=460497

Ale jaki rzeczywiscie jest stan funkcjonalnosci - nie wiem musisz poprobowac sam. Podejrzewam ze na razie jest cieniutko

----------

## tuniek

Dzięki wielkie za info ... 

Faktycznie mogłem sie wysilić z wpadnieciem że sa na twardo /zamaskowane  :Smile:  / 

Powalczę z tym jajcem i zobacze jak to pracuje .. 

Ale pewnie masz rację .. że nici z tego ...

----------

## olejseba

witam przeszedlem to co ty na 4 kompach po 2 opterony na pokladzie,

niestety open mosix to jedna kicha wyszla i dziala tylko na pokladach x86, ale nawet wtedy ma problemy np. z gaussianem i innymi programami do obliczen,

ja rozwiazalem problem za pomoca instalacji open  pbs,

no i dziala super, jeden komp to serwer reszta robole  :Wink: ,

potrzebne ci bedzie  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/hpc-howto.xml

pozdrawiam olejseba

----------

## tuniek

Niestety openpbs też jest zamaskowany. Co prawda udaje sie go odmaskować ale to chyba nie wróży nic dobrego.  :Smile:  To nie jest jedyny problem mój w tej chwili. Na obecną chwilę udało mi się przkonać, że nie potrzeba nam klastra. Postawiłem genciaka z amd64 i pięknie pracuje. Przyjemnie na to patrzeć. Tylko .... ... tylko że osoby które mają tam liczyć uparły się żeby mieć tam coś co sie nazywa ifort /intelowski kompilator fortrana/ ... Wspominać że jest to zamaskowane czy nie ??  :Smile:  /emerge -pv ifc/ ... 

Jak to wrzucę na twardo ... z innego kompa ... /z wersji x86 / to sie krzaczy z oczywistych powodów. 

Trochę mnie to załamuje.  :Smile: 

Jutro wrzucę szczegóły ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *tuniek wrote:*   

> Niestety openpbs też jest zamaskowany. 
> 
> Tylko .... ... tylko że osoby które mają tam liczyć uparły się żeby mieć tam coś co sie nazywa ifort /intelowski kompilator fortrana/ ... 
> 
> 

 

Widzisz Ty/czy Twoja uczelnia ma specyficzne wymagania co do zarowno podstawy na czym bedziecie pracowac jak i dostepnego oprogramowania. A prawda jest taka (takie jest moje zdanie) ze mimo wszytsko platforma x86_64 jest caly czas mocno mocno eksperymetalna - ma zaledwie 1,5-2 lata Na jej doszlifowanie potzreba czasu. x86 ma bezmala 15 lat rozwoju.

Wydaje mi sie, a nie jestem zadnym autorytetem tylko tak "na zdrowy chlopski rozum"   :Laughing: 

Popelniles blad koncepcyjny.

Ja bym na Twoim miejscu zaczal od x86 tyle ze we flagach dal march=i686 no ok ... (mozesz zaryzykowac march=nocona, w zasadzie czemu nie). Ale zdaje mi sie ze predzej czy pozniej nadziejesz sie po raz kolejny na cos co nie bedzie dzialalo i cala konfiguracje bedziesz musial zaczac od nowa. Czyli bedziesz robil 2x a tym samym Twoje notowania spadna 2x (bo co to za fachman co robi cos 2x). Trzeba pokazac i udowodnic ze jestes gosc, a gentoo rox&rock and roll !

----------

## tuniek

Eeeyeore generalnie się z Tobą zgadzam  :Smile:  co do pomysłu jechania z x86 w taki spoósb jak opisujesz to też takowy pomysł miałem ...  :Smile:  I pewnie go sprawdzę. 

To że wymagania mają u mnie specyficzne to też się zgadza ...  :Smile: 

A fachman ze mnie żaden.  :Smile:  Ja tam się nie znam na komputerach ...  :Smile:  :>  :Razz:  Wiem, że jest jakiś reset jakieś mp3 :>  :Razz:  ...  :Smile: 

----------

## olejseba

 *tuniek wrote:*   

> Niestety openpbs też jest zamaskowany. Co prawda udaje sie go odmaskować ale to chyba nie wróży nic dobrego.  

 

mialem na mysli torque jest to projekt oparty na openpbs i u mnie dziala spoko, bez problemu na amd64,

ale jak reszta chce ten kompilator to niestety jestes zmuszony na x86 tylko wtedy po co kupowaliscie taki sprzet, (przypomina mi sie moja walka a przypomne ze jak ja stawialem gentoo to nawet lilo i grub mial problemy z sata, a oni wbrew mojej woli wybrali wlasnie takie dyski oj jak ja sie narobilem oj, oj, ). No ale teraz to milo patrzec jak klaster dziala i nawet jak sie loguje na ICM to brakuje mi kilku moich rozwiazan.  :Wink: ,

jednym slowem wspolczuje CI bo bedziesz musial laikom tlumaczyc dla czego nie da sie oczywistych rzeczy pogodzic,

pozdrawiam seba

----------

## tuniek

torque też jest zamaskowany.  :Smile: 

Dzięki wielkie za wszystkie sugestie. 

I tak poczyniłem postępy bo zmusiłem do pracy iforta czyli załatwiam tym samym 99% potrzeb swoich mocodawców.  :Smile: 

Nad klastrem jeszcze się pogrzebię.  Zresztą jest to również zawracanie mojej a tym samym Waszej głowy /bo was na forum męczę  :Smile:  /. Ten klaster przydaje się u mnie na uczelni tylko po to by nie zawracać sobie głowy organizwoanie pracy. Wygląda to tak że, ktoś ma do zapuszczenia 8 procesów a do dyspozycji 8 procesorów na dwóch różnych stacjach. Nie chce mu sie sparawdzać czy i na którym jest trochę wolnego cpu no to wygodnie mu mieć klaster. A że jego proces jest prostym programem który nie wykorzystuje w żaden inny sposób pracy w klastrze to już się nie liczy.  :Smile: 

Zresztą   :Smile:  Ci z Was którzy również robią w podobnych insytutcjach jak uczelnie wyższe wiedzą że im ładniej sie coś nazywa tym bardziej jest potrzebne.  :Smile:  Bo każdy wie, że lepiej się pochwalić KLASTREM /bo to taka fajna magiczna nazwa ...  :Smile:  - brzmi jak jakaś magia  :Smile:  / niż 20 komputerami /bo to takei zwyczajne ...  :Smile:  /.

----------

## Aktyn

 *tuniek wrote:*   

> torque też jest zamaskowany. 
> 
> Dzięki wielkie za wszystkie sugestie. 
> 
> I tak poczyniłem postępy bo zmusiłem do pracy iforta czyli załatwiam tym samym 99% potrzeb swoich mocodawców. 
> ...

 

Czy takie coś rozdzieli wątki, czy tylko procesy?

Czy jak sie ma LinuxThreads, i wątki  które procesor traktuje jak procesy to rozda to jak należy?

A jak sie to ma do NPTL, czy tutaj wątki zostaną podzielone?

Jeśli  można zapytać...

======EDIT===

OK doczytałem, 

 *Quote:*   

> OpenMosix przenosi duże procesy podczas wykonywania programów a.out lub ELF oraz kiedy duży proces ulega rozgałęzieniu. Nie przenosi natomiast lekkich procesów (takich jak wątki POSIX) oraz dużych procesów korzystających z pamięci dzielonej.

 

----------

